
Guide on how to block porn content – and protect your kids online - danielcid
https://cleanbrowsing.org/articles/how-to-block-porn-cleanbrowsing
======
perezbox
Think the biggest issue we have in the tech community is this belief that all
content should be accessible to all people with no conditions. All things are
equal.

Unfortunately, that is not the case. Ask any parent, and I would wager that
they feel really strong about what content their kids should be able to
access.

Yes, there are aways to bypass, but that doesn't mean we should not deploy
some controls to help reduce, limit, its ease of access.

